# Tony Parker Out 2-4 Weeks With Strained Calf



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

> SAN ANTONIO -- Spurs point guard Tony Parker will likely miss two to four weeks with a sore calf muscle, handing the NBA's top team its first significant injury after coasting all season with unusually perfect health.
> 
> Parker strained his left calf in Sunday's win over Memphis. He had started every game during a blazing start for the NBA-best Spurs (49-10), who can already match their win total from last season Tuesday when they play the Grizzlies again.


Read More Here


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Some tough opponents (Heat x 2, LAL, DAL) over those next 3 weeks


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Probably not a huge deal under the circumstances. SAS has guards everywhere, they don't even drop off a ton when they go to Hill. That and they have a pretty nice cushion too.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

This could be a blessing in disguise if it allows James Anderson to get his legs under him with some extended minutes. This does place a little pressure on Neal to get back on the court. Just sucks since I wanted to see how the Spurs stacked up to Miami, and PG is a weakness for the Heat.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol


----------

